# Ros -Cardiology



## alices (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi, I have a Dr (ER) that quite abit likes to just put in a check mark for the Ros that says 'All other systems negative except as marked' yet the problem (if it is a problem)  is that the DR doesn't check any of the systems he only puts that one checkmark. So my question is can he do that and can we count it as a complete Ros? or does he need to check something other than just that ? for me I think there should be more than that, I will need to find it in writing so I can show my DR. thank you and everyone have a good day..thanks alice


----------



## Mojo (Feb 23, 2012)

Our templates for ROS have the same statement and frequently the providers only check the box, but they address the pertinent systems in the HPI (the associated signs and symptoms usually cover several systems).  We count it as a complete ROS.


----------



## alices (Feb 24, 2012)

*re-ros*

thank you for the help..alice


----------



## kak6 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes we count that as complete ROS also.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Feb 29, 2012)

The carrier for CO, NM, OK and TX (TrailBlazer) does NOT allow this shortcut


----------



## KatHopkins (Mar 3, 2012)

Our Auditors prefer that at least one system be addressed in the ROS section of the T-sheet before checking off the box will count for full ROS.   (We can sometimes argue that we gleaned the needed information from the HPI - but I tell my providers that just the check box is not enough for a high level E/M.)


----------

